# True Love.. Does it only come along once in lifetime



## Sathish (Jan 5, 2009)

What do u mean with "true love".. 
is it true...(for both boys and girls)


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 5, 2009)

True love means selfless love ie  u sacrifice ur own happiness,desires etc for happiness of ur mate . Its true but rare in today's scenario...

and Yes it comes once


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

not once, it comes in various relationships and sometimes for complete strangers too 

Just dont confuse first love with true love


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 5, 2009)

but what if first love = true love


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

second love can also be true, i mean both can be


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2009)

True Love: Like all those hypotheses, ideologies it is also one concept. Every human being whoever in love tries to achieve it. In my opinion, it can only be achieved when both of the partners feel same about themselves, reciprocates same feelings against them. But this is sometimes (or most of the time) the feeling is not equal at both the ends.

Even LOVE is so rare these days that the few moments of staying together, holding hands (n other things) seems to be real love.

True Love doesn't demand anything, doesn't expect anything, doesn't want u to prove anything. U just love ur partner, respect his/her decisions, believe in him/her...in short unconditional.


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh My GOD!


----------



## Coool (Jan 5, 2009)

true love happens only once in a life time....if it breaks up, he/she never believe in love after that...
so, true love only once...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh! Not again!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 5, 2009)

True Love  - WTF is that?
And Wat is Untrue Love then?


----------



## Chirag (Jan 5, 2009)

^^
Hawas ko pura karne ke liye kiya gaya pyar.  Sounds gross, wooter !!


----------



## Coool (Jan 5, 2009)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Hawas ko pura karne ke liye kiya gaya pyar.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> Dear sir/madam
> true love happens only once in a life time....if it breaks up, he/she never believe in love after that...
> 
> 
> ...


is this user some kinda spambot?
In a few threads I observed that he/she just copy pasted an already posted comment.

What is this "Dear sir/Madam" and "mailmantra url"?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 5, 2009)

Its not a spambot, its a person spamming - The answers seem to be context sensitive unlike bots which rely on mathematically calculated sentences.


----------



## Pat (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ The answers seem to be "copy" of one of the posts in the same thread. Could be a human spammer too, but I guess it is a bot.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 5, 2009)

True love would actually be defined by your intentions towards the person you love. You may love more than one person at various points of time and love them with utmost honesty and sincerity. So all of them are true love. First love is always first love and no matter whether it is a mere infatuation(99% times true) or actually love, it still remains the first love.
        And yeah love can come from people you don even know, people you hate or it may so happen that in your entire lifetime you will never ever realize that a person loved you. Love isnt all about expressing it.


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2009)

Love is always true and if its not true then its not love. And if not love then it may be attraction, may be need of emotional support or sex or something else. It may turn into love and may not or you can remain attracted to him/her for your lifetime.

 Simple


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2009)

holy crap. this is so embarrassing.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

so many threads relating to Love/ Girl friends etc etc on Digit....


sign of oozing Testosterone amongst digitians ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Geeks gone wild!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

wrt the topic.... welll depends on the way u define love....

TRUE love for that hot chick next road/building/bench/seat/cubicle  will always come back.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, so here are my 2 cents. True love does NOT come once in a lifetime. Your first love doesn't need be your last love, no matter how true it was. When it's over you can either spend the rest of your life feeling miserable that you lost your "true love" or you can look forward to someone who'll give you a reason to live for another day.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

^^yeah


----------



## utsav (Jan 5, 2009)

n6300 said:


> so many threads relating to Love/ Girl friends etc etc on Digit....
> 
> 
> sign of oozing Testosterone amongst digitians ??



atleast this proves that digitians aren't gay


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

^ well not all.... MOST ...

check the girlfriends thread for some gay details


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Okay, so here are my 2 cents. True love does NOT come once in a lifetime. Your first love doesn't need be your last love, no matter how true it was. When it's over you can either spend the rest of your life feeling miserable that you lost your "true love" or you can look forward to someone who'll give you a reason to live for another day.



I know what you mean, yes you can probably fall in love again, truly as well, but if you were true to your first love you would never forget the feeling, the first feeling of everything you felt during those first romantic encounters. 
Yes you should not try to live a miserable life and probably your second love would give you a reason to live, but no one, simply no one can replace your first true sincere mature love.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

^^welcome back  Nice to see you back in forum.

Well...I have realized that true love can be for more than one person. You have equal feelings for both.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I know what you mean, yes you can probably fall in love again, truly as well, but if you were true to your first love you would never forget the feeling, the first feeling of everything you felt during those first romantic encounters.
> Yes you should not try to live a miserable live and probably your second love would give you a reason to live, but no one, simply no one can replace your first true sincere mature love.



Yup, that's what I mean. There's a quote - 'Don't be sad that it's over. Be happy that it happened' or something like that.

You can't forget the feeling of that first true love, but you'll be doing grave injustice to the one who comes into your life after that, if you don't get over it.


----------



## Sathish (Jan 5, 2009)

well.. but in my personal observation,  love is _most probably_ (95%) nothing but a sexual attraction.. so it has more chances to come back once more.. its nature.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^El contraire, monsieur!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2009)

No Gals 
NO LoVe 
No Cry


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 5, 2009)

True love ..... isnt it becoming an Oxymoron in todays time with every passing day ?? 

Some says true love is selfless, true love doesnt require expressing, true love does not demand anything in return and all that. I feel this is not right. If love is really a sacred feeling, than y should a person experiencing this feeling ought to suffer by sacrificing/not expressing/not expecting. Nothing is selfless for a normal person (not talking bout saints like mother teresa etcc...). If u love someone with all ur might than u would want to see them happy, and wat could be better you r the reason for it. And u cant keep someone happy without being with him/her, without giving them support when needed, without seeing through tough times together. And for that u have to be with that person and for that u have to EXPRESS ur self.  

Its my defination of true love. so according to it..True love happens only once. Though it is possible more than once, but its too rare (0.5-1 percent) to be significant. If u do love someone than u cant have the same feelings for some one else. Otherwise its not love. 

Just my views ... no offence to anyone.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^welcome back  Nice to see you back in forum.
> 
> Well...I have realized that true love can be for more than one person. You have equal feelings for both.



Thanks T, well I still am in US for few more days, work is almost complete and so got the time to fiddle around with my good old thinikdigit friends..... 

I bought quite a few things from US I wanna share, I will when I return on 15jan. 
Did you check out my small review on that *WD media player* I was not able to do much experiment so was not able to update the article but I am dying to get back and put the product on ultimate test, then will post my experience......


----------



## mrintech (Jan 5, 2009)

Betruger said:


> well.. but in my personal observation, * love is most probably* (*95%*) *nothing but a sexual attraction*.. so it has more chances to come back once more.. its nature.


A Big NO and Sorry I can't give Example here in Public Forum

A Big NO Again


----------



## Sathish (Jan 6, 2009)

mrintech said:


> A Big NO and Sorry I can't give Example here in Public Forum
> 
> A Big NO Again



im so sorry to say this.. love is heavily misleading by today's films so that sexual attraction becomes love. actually they dont even understand what is true love.  
one important thing is "Love  becomes true only when he has fallan at matured  stage.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 6, 2009)

There is nothing known as "True love". Its just that when you are in a relationship and everything goes perfect for you, you think that you are happy and you have found the perfect match and this is "true love". Its only an assumption nothing else.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 6, 2009)

Betruger said:


> im so sorry to say this.. love is heavily misleading by today's films so that sexual attraction becomes love. actually they dont even understand what is true love.
> one important thing is "Love  becomes true only when he has fallan at matured  stage.


Yup! I am only telling about falling in LOVE at a Matured Stage.


Ecstasy said:


> There is nothing known as "True love". Its just that when you are in a relationship and everything goes perfect for you, you think that you are happy and you have found the perfect match and this is "true love". Its only an assumption nothing else.


So true! You must become a Philosopher / Psychologist


----------



## Beckhamgal (Jan 6, 2009)

True Love? If he n she are happy together..its True love..simple!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it comes once. I thought I had found it but it was just a teenage infatuation .


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> There is nothing known as "True love". Its just that when you are in a relationship and everything goes perfect for you, you think that you are happy and you have found the perfect match and this is "true love". Its only an assumption nothing else.



You are so very wrong brother, yes if all goes well probably you would not know at what extent you could have gone had things been not good, but for people for whom things were not very rozy, who fought for years with every one and every thing around them for whatever reasons, just to get couple of moments with the one they love, ask them and they would probably let you know what love is, most of them wont even bother to explain coz they would know, what they have and how worth it is.
True Mature Love can bring the best and the worst out of you and you yourself sometimes do not have the idea as to how far you can go if you love is taken away from you........so yes if thing went all horky dorky does not mean the person was not in true love or it was all an assumption, it was the couple's luck and destiny that they had to face no issues in their relationship.........


----------



## Sathish (Jan 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> if thing went all horky dorky does not mean the person was not in true love or it was all an assumption, it was the couple's luck and destiny that they had to face no issues in their relationship.........



^^^well said...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *True Mature Love can bring the best and the worst out of you and you *yourself sometimes do not have the idea as to how far you can go if you love is taken away from you........so yes if thing went all horky dorky does not mean the person was not in true love or it was all an assumption, it was the couple's luck and destiny that they had to face no issues in their relationship.........



Absolutely right.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *You are so very wrong brother, yes if all goes well probably you would not know at what extent you could have gone had things been not good, but for people for whom things were not very rozy, who fought for years with every one and every thing around them for whatever reasons, just to get couple of moments with the one they love, ask them and they would probably let you know what love is, most of them wont even bother to explain coz they would know, what they have and how worth it is.
> True Mature Love can bring the best and the worst out of you and you yourself sometimes do not have the idea as to how far you can go if you love is taken away from you........so yes if thing went all horky dorky does not mean the person was not in true love or it was all an assumption, it was the couple's luck and destiny that they had to face no issues in their relationship.........*



+infinity ....every word is as true as it can be .. for some ppl ... love takes the first prioity nd even their life takes the backseat.
one can only realize the value of true love when they have to do things (tht they wldnt do otherwise) to get to it. It really brings out the BEST AND the Worst of urself .....


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

sam9s said:


> You are so very wrong brother, yes if all goes well probably you would not know at what extent you could have gone had things been not good, but for people for whom things were not very rozy, who fought for years with every one and every thing around them for whatever reasons, just to get couple of moments with the one they love, ask them and they would probably let you know what love is, most of them wont even bother to explain coz they would know, what they have and how worth it is.
> True Mature Love can bring the best and the worst out of you and you yourself sometimes do not have the idea as to how far you can go if you love is taken away from you........so yes if thing went all horky dorky does not mean the person was not in true love or it was all an assumption, it was the couple's luck and destiny that they had to face no issues in their relationship.........



I'm not saying "true love" doesn't exist, I'm just saying that true love is not experienced by every person in this world.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2009)

I've two quotes,

_"We all want to fall in love. Why? Because that experience makes us feel completely alive. Where every sense is heightened, every emotion is magnified, our everyday reality is shattered and we are flying into the heavens. It may only last a moment, and hour, an afternoon. But that doesn't diminish its value. Because we are left with memories that we treasure for the rest of our lives."_

and,

_"I love you. It's not a weight you must carry around. I love you. It's not a box that holds you in. I love you. It's not a standard you have to bear. I love you. It's not a sacrifice I make. I love you. It's not a pedestal you are frozen upon. I love you. It's not an expectation of perfection. I love you. It's not my life's whole purpose (or your's). I love you. It's not to make you change. I love you. It's not even to make you love me. I love you. It's as pure and simple as that." Anonymous_


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I think it comes once. I thought I had found it but it was just a teenage infatuation .



Our little friend get hurt.

You can judge that you were in love with her in 18 months. If after 18 months you still feel something for her then you are in love with her. There is a hormone released when you feel love ( remind you LOVE) and it has its effect for 18month and after 18months if it kept releasing(means you still feel love for that gal) then you  make yourself sure that not to miss her.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Our little friend get hurt.


rofl...lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 7, 2009)

@toofan..ye 18 month ka funda kaise ? is it quoted somewhere ? post the source


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Our little friend get hurt.
> 
> You can judge that you were in love with her in 18 months. If after 18 months you still feel something for her then you are in love with her. There is a hormone released when you feel love ( remind you LOVE) and it has its effect for 18month and after 18months if it kept releasing(means you still feel love for that gal) then you  make yourself sure that not to miss her.



Lol I still have feelings for her but its not in the direction of love but the opposite dirrection. I think you are old enough understand my feelings or anyone's when they get hurt in love . Anyways, I better get out of this thread. Its making me an emo again.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 7, 2009)

^^
Sure it wasn't love then.


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> @toofan..ye 18 month ka funda kaise ? is it quoted somewhere ? post the source



I had read it in some science magazine. So google around you may find the exact article or may know the depth of that research.


----------



## Sathish (Jan 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Anyways, I better get out of this thread. Its making me an emo again.



be coool ma.. keep in touch..

Do u know, to define true love, would be to ruin it's purity, therefore, It has no definition. 
  There isn't an example even Shakespeare could describe.


----------



## Sathish (Jan 7, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Anyways, I better get out of this thread. Its making me an emo again.



be coool ma.. keep in touch..

Do u know, to define true love, would be to ruin it's purity, therefore, It has no definition. 
  There isn't an example even Shakespeare could describe.


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 7, 2009)

its not always important that we will have true love just once in life. We can have true love for more than one time in our life.


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2009)

True love comes once in a lifetime?? yes!!! 
That true love is Mother-Child live!!!
No other love is as true as that!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^plausible


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^plausible



lol at your avatar


----------

